
Airmada (YC W16) poised to show their automated drone concept at Demo Day - daddy_drank
http://techcrunch.com/2016/03/17/airmada-poised-to-show-their-automated-drone-concept-at-y-combinator-demo-day/
======
x1798DE
It seems weird to me that you now need to specify "automated" drones.

------
skykooler
This sounds like a pretty neat concept.

